# Combining "leave it" with "take this" sounds confusing!!



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

I was making a picture for a giveaway contest today and it hit me how awesome Apple and I have been doing together. I just wanted to brag a little bit, because when I first got her I was so afraid I would ruin her. 

She sat and stayed the whole time I set up her name in little cheese bits. I was able to leave the room to take a call and she had no problems waiting. Then I added in another "trick" by making her hold her message. I'm just so proud of how far we've come and how nicely she is growing up! Im also especially proud because she listens to me and there is no fear, pain, or intimidation in our training at all. Like guys. You're the only group of people who will appreciate this. Lol

Anyway... here's what Apple has to say about putting these two behaviors together!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

ThePoodlesMoody said:


> I was making a picture for a giveaway contest today and it hit me how awesome Apple and I have been doing together. I just wanted to brag a little bit, because when I first got her I was so afraid I would ruin her.
> 
> She sat and stayed the whole time I set up her name in little cheese bits. I was able to leave the room to take a call and she had no problems waiting. Then I added in another "trick" by making her hold her message. I'm just so proud of how far we've come and how nicely she is growing up! Im also especially proud because she listens to me and there is no fear, pain, or intimidation in our training at all. Like guys. You're the only group of people who will appreciate this. Lol
> 
> ...


Apple is awesome! Your hard work is paying off!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

This is so cute. Winnie would have left the treats but eaten the note


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> This is so cute. Winnie would have left the treats but eaten the note


Ha, yeah. Apple loves paper too. 😂 Probably her favorite thing ever is shredding tissue paper.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ahhh! You know how much I love you guys!  And I totally appreciate all the work you’re doing together. Just because it’s fun doesn’t mean it’s easy. Your patience muscles have probably gotten _quite_ the workout. And Apple’s, too!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very impressive, she’s such a good girl. Good job to the team.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Love this photo and congrats to both of you for all the positive training!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Love seeing pictures of Apple and reading about her accomplishments!


----------

